
Starbucks’ Wi-Fi Found Using People’s Laptops to Mine Monero - SQL2219
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/starbucks-wi-fi-found-using-peoples-laptops-mine-monero/
======
shak77
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15897811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15897811)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15931231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15931231)

------
fhoffa
There are thousands of websites mining cryptocoins. I recently posted a tweet
that went viral in Brazil - it showed that one of their government sites was
mining coins - and draining 360% of my notebook's CPU power:

\-
[https://twitter.com/felipehoffa/status/928681468024500224](https://twitter.com/felipehoffa/status/928681468024500224),
[https://twitter.com/felipehoffa/status/928705663060074496](https://twitter.com/felipehoffa/status/928705663060074496)

Since that day, CoinHive has been removed from a lot of sites:

"In the 10/15 run, there were 1,040 mobile sites with the CoinHive Javascript
embedded. In the 11/15 HTTPArchive run, this has dropped to 759 - a drop of
27%!" \-- Rick Viscomi

\- [https://discuss.httparchive.org/t/the-performance-impact-
of-...](https://discuss.httparchive.org/t/the-performance-impact-of-
cryptocurrency-mining-on-the-web/1126/10)

To find all of these sites you can dig into HTTPArchive with BigQuery:

    
    
      #standardSQL
      SELECT
          page,
          req.url,
          REGEXP_EXTRACT(LOWER(req.url), r'(cnhv.co|coin-hive.com|coinhive.com|gus.host|load.jsecoin.com|miner.pr0gramm.com|minemytraffic.com|ppoi.org|projectpoi.com|azvjudwr.info|jroqvbvw.info|jyhfuqoh.info|kdowqlpt.info|xbasfbno.info|crypto-loot.com|coinerra.com|coin-have.com|minero.pw|minero-proxy-01.now.sh|minero-proxy-02.now.sh|minero-proxy-03.now.sh|api.inwemo.com|jsecoin.com)') library
        FROM
          `httparchive.har.2017_10_15_chrome_requests` AS req
        JOIN
          `httparchive.runs.2017_10_15_pages` AS pages
        ON
          req.page = pages.url
        WHERE
          REGEXP_CONTAINS(req.url, '(cnhv.co|coin-hive.com|coinhive.com|gus.host|load.jsecoin.com|miner.pr0gramm.com|minemytraffic.com|ppoi.org|projectpoi.com|azvjudwr.info|jroqvbvw.info|jyhfuqoh.info|kdowqlpt.info|xbasfbno.info|crypto-loot.com|coinerra.com|coin-have.com|minero.pw|minero-proxy-01.now.sh|minero-proxy-02.now.sh|minero-proxy-03.now.sh|api.inwemo.com|jsecoin.com)') 
        GROUP BY 1,2,3

~~~
fro0116
Has anyone made a blocklist for sites with these scripts yet?

------
wildrhythms
More specifically, the mining was happening for 10s on an insecure captive
portal:
[https://twitter.com/imnoah/status/936948776119537665/photo/1](https://twitter.com/imnoah/status/936948776119537665/photo/1)

------
petecox
> the internet service’s Terms of Service (TOS) didn’t mention the Monero
> mining code.

There's a business opportunity - free coffee if you agree to mine crypto on
our behalf.

Did Starbucks Bs As. refund their customers?

~~~
ascom
It might take days or weeks using an average laptop to mine the equivalent of
a cup of coffee.

~~~
chiaro
It may at least affray the WiFi costs.

------
Xorlev
It was also a single store or set of stores in Brazil.

~~~
soneca
Buenos Aires is in Argentina

